
The best Mario Kart character according to data science - guard0g
https://medium.com/civis-analytics/the-best-mario-kart-character-according-to-data-science-7dfb65d4c18e
======
hackerpacker
It appears to be incomplete analysis, often something like mobility is far
more important than the other attributes, and it is only realized from in-game
analysis. You need to JIT the data I recon, for each map/course. Plus some
attributes have skill ceilings and floors, so to speak, so a given
attribute/ability might not benefit a less skilled player as much as a skilled
player.

There are a lot of situational considerations to "best".

